# New Puppy Arrives Tomorrow!



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

I just wanted to share my joy and excitement, because tomorrow, this little bundle of joy will invade my apartment:




























Her name is Molly ("Saga" is her pedigree name), and she's 20 weeks old - and naturally, I've been out shopping for everything we might need before she arrives, and currently, I'm puppy-proofing my apartment. Everything is just about set, and I can't wait! 

I have a chihuahua already - a blue Merle girl named Shizuka ("High Fly Blue Sky" is her pedigree name). Here she is!









I'm sure she'll love being a big sister!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous! So excited for you


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww too cute for words!! So basically you won't be sleeping tonight?? I can never sleep the night before and my last 2 chis are from the same breeder, 6 hours away, but the excitement always kept being tired away!! 

Congratulations!!! Enjoy!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

very very cute  Congratulations


----------



## sandy77d (May 24, 2013)

She's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you!  Haha, no, I doubt I'll be sleeping tonight, and she won't arrive until evening time tomorrow (the breeder is driving up here to drop her off), so I have to spend all day waiting impatiently.  I'm puppy-proofing and cleaning right now - tomorrow, I'll finish up, walk Shizzy so she's tired before Molly arrives, and all should be good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CurlySuzy23 (Dec 3, 2013)

She looks just perfect!! Puppy proofing? 
The last puppy we had was 'rescued' by my mum from a dodgy guy in the area. So there was no time for proofing anything. One minute we saw him and hours later he was home! 
What you doing to puppy proof?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhhhh so precious and small !! Congratulations to you mami and big sister <3 XOXO


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Soooo adorable! Love her!


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

congrats! she really is cute, ahw looks a lot like my Alina at that age!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you everyone! Less than 10 hours to go now - I'm sooooooo excited!!!



CurlySuzy23 said:


> She looks just perfect!! Puppy proofing?
> The last puppy we had was 'rescued' by my mum from a dodgy guy in the area. So there was no time for proofing anything. One minute we saw him and hours later he was home!
> What you doing to puppy proof?


Thank you!  Good on you for rescuing! How old was he?

I hide away any electric cables that she might chew on, make sure that nothing she isn't allowed to come near is in puppy-reachable height, and finally, I'm making sure that she can't get out of the garden - in my case, this will involve always having her on a leash as I don't trust the large outside cats around here while she's a puppy, and seeing that she'll be max 4 lbs when she grows up, it'll probably always be like that.


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Dear God - less than 9 hours to go! SO PSYCHED! <3


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

How exciting! She's so so cute!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome to CP! Molly is gorgeous, love her coloring, I can't wait for more pictures!!!!
How cold is Denmark these days? I love your country btw.


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

miuccias said:


> Welcome to CP! Molly is gorgeous, love her coloring, I can't wait for more pictures!!!!
> How cold is Denmark these days? I love your country btw.


I adore her coloring too! I can't wait to get her home - just 5 and a half hour to go!  I promise to take and post plenty of pics!

Denmark is pretty cold, although today is the warmest January-day in many, many years at 10 degrees Celsius! Normally at this time of year, it's down to 5 below freezing.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Kuzuri said:


> I adore her coloring too! I can't wait to get her home - just 5 and a half hour to go!  I promise to take and post plenty of pics!
> 
> Denmark is pretty cold, although today is the warmest January-day in many, many years at 10 degrees Celsius! Normally at this time of year, it's down to 5 below freezing.


We have 5°C here is Austria right now, this winter has been kind to us.
The first time I went to Denmark was late March many years ago, it was beautiful and sunny all of the sudden it started snowing, lol, I was speechless.


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

miuccias said:


> We have 5°C here is Austria right now, this winter has been kind to us.
> The first time I went to Denmark was late March many years ago, it was beautiful and sunny all of the sudden it started snowing, lol, I was speechless.


Same goes for us - it's been unusually warm this year! Haha, and indeed, the weather here can be unpredictable - last year, we had a hail-storm in July! 

Despite the warm winter, I've bought a few sweaters and rain jackets for Molly - you never know if you'll need them! (And I can't help it - I LOOOVE shopping for my Chi's, lol)


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> Welcome to CP! Molly is gorgeous, love her coloring, I can't wait for more pictures!!!!
> How cold is Denmark these days? I love your country btw.


Omg hi twin!!!! I can't believe you're back!! Where have you been??? I had to do a double take when I saw ur screen name! How have you been? And hubs? Karma and Laska?????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Omg hi twin!!!! I can't believe you're back!! Where have you been??? I had to do a double take when I saw ur screen name! How have you been? And hubs? Karma and Laska?????
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi twin! Merry Christmas!!!! We are well, holidays have been stressful, I am still recovering.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> Hi twin! Merry Christmas!!!! We are well, holidays have been stressful, I am still recovering.


Thank you!! We need to catch up please!! I hope ur back to stay! I cannot wait to see pics of the babies. 

Sorry for thread hijacking!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

It's okay, random talk is the best kind of talk.


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

The breeder just called - she's on her way, so just one and a half hour from now, Molly will be here!


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Stunning!! Exciting times!x


----------

